# Porsche 50th Anniversary in Beijing's Forbidden City



## Iwanatsu (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm new here so there's a lot of work I could post, but maybe I'll start with just this one as it's pretty special.
A few months ago I had a chance to write music for a big event taking place in Beijing's Forbidden City, to celebrate the 50th Anniversary of Porsche 911. What's so special about it? Well, the Palace is a truly sacred place in China and it's generally not available for any kind of commercial use. To tell you the truth, I have no idea how did Porsche make that happen, but somehow they did and it was a great privilege indeed to make music for it. Anyway, without any further ado, here it is, I hope you guys like it! :D 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYHVwDt0BEY

Happy New Year!


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 31, 2013)

Really nice work on the Masurian Lakes in Poland too. Quad art!

Do you know if this was shot with a GoPro? Nice editing as well.


----------



## Iwanatsu (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks! The music you hear in Masurian Lakes video was actually made for a PS3 game, and only used in that video because it's shot by my brother  And if I remember correctly, he used Panasonic GH 2 or 3, with some extra lens.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 31, 2013)

A family of artists at the forefront of technology! I know it takes some pretty advanced technology to get that kind of stabilization with quad shots. Great work, and keep working together.


----------



## PerryD (Jan 1, 2014)

A grand production! Thanks for sharing. :D 
-Perry-


----------



## Iwanatsu (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks Perry, glad you like it!


----------



## IFM (Jan 1, 2014)

As a Porsche enthusiast I am glad to see a fellow VIC member having done the music! Excellent job!
Chris

P.S. I actually found this a little while back looking for 3d projections. It is a light show art that totally fascinates me.


----------



## Iwanatsu (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you Chris! From the visual point of view it was quite hard of a job, as the building's shape and texture is far from being flat or bright. There were many problems on the way, and some of them came out at the last moment (don't they always:wink, but in the end they managed to make it work and the show was a success 8)


----------



## kenm (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing, Henryk. I enjoyed both the music and visuals, and it was interesting to see bits of your studio in the video.
-Ken


----------



## Iwanatsu (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you Ken, good to hear!
BTW, I wonder how does embedding videos work here on the forum. I've seen other people embedding from YouTube but I was unable to do it myself, even though the code seemed to be perfectly fine (both old and new). Maybe users have to have a certain "rank" on the forum to be able to do that?


----------

